

Luper -Simple personal relationship manager.Remember to keep in touch,that's it - mouyyad
http://luperapp.com

======
nickreese
Winning. I've been looking for this for years. Thank you for making it.

~~~
mouyyad
My pleasure Nick. Let me know if you have any feedback or questions.

